# IPad 12.9in 2020?



## yiph2 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi!

I'm going to get an iPad to use for Staffpad and to read sheet music, would this iPad be the best fit? Also would it be better to wait for the new ones with mini LED or just get one now? Thanks!


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 1, 2021)

I have the 12.9 iPad Pro. The screen size is great for StaffPad. Definitely when you work on big orchestral scores. Buy a Paperlike screenprotector too and you’re done. You’ll never look back and enjoy every moment with this fabulous app.

if you should wait for a new iPad release ... i don’t know. My philosophy at this moment: when you need/want it now, get it. Life is too short to withhold any pleasure you could experience right now.


----------



## emasters (Jan 1, 2021)

I also have a 2018 12.9 inch iPad Pro - works great with StaffPad. It's all I use for notation at this point (not a professional publisher -- composition is my focus). Screen size, performance, etc. -- all a great fit for StaffPad. Should you wait for the next model... it's a perpetual question with ongoing releases. I purchased the 2018 model before the 2020 models came out -- no regrets. Nice to get the tools you need when you need them without worrying too much about what's next. In 2-3 years, it's all obsolete regardless


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 2, 2021)

I was in the same position, but regarding a Surface Pro / Windows. Was not sure if I should wait for a Surface Pro 8 which will come out sooner or later. I bought the Surface Pro 7 (with highest hardware possible) last month and I am so happy with it. I never had any kind of tablet computer before, so it is a little bit magic, not only because of StaffPad. So I would say just go for the actual model.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks! Just want to know the average size of the add on libraries to consider storage


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 3, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Thanks! Just want to know the average size of the add on libraries to consider storage


The libraries are quite small. Think in terms like less than 1Gb (most of them) till 2 Gb.

For storage considerations I would not think about the libs only, but also about how much are you going to write. How many projects are you going to do? And of course, think about how many things else would you like to do with the device?

I have bought the 512Gb version. After halve a year I have used around 100Gb. So plenty enough space left for years I guess


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks! I bought the 256gb iPad Pro, and got Staffpad. The playback is great even without the add-on packs!


----------

